# Is There?



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Any way to buff the small blemishes out of a glass rod.

I'm working with a Lami 150-2 and I notice several small spots on the rod that I don't like. They're not scratches but almost look like some of the marks you might get in the clear coat on your car or truck that you would use rubbing compound and a buffer to clear up. I don't know what caused them, I almost think they were on there from the start; but I'd sure like to make them less visible.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Walt


----------

